# wiring for a slide on a 5th wheel camper



## dskoch (Jul 8, 2010)

:bang: We had a tire blow out on our 2004 Dutchman sport camper. It ripped the wiring to our slide out. Does any one know where we can get a diagram to fix this? Or at least tell us how to go about rewiring it. We have a red wire and a white one but don't know what the white wire is if its a ground or if we could find a wiring diagram that would be great. Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

It's probably red + white -
Double check with a DC voltage meter.
Welcome aboard :welcome:


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Slide outs generally have a ground wire and like mentioned above its likely to be red positive, white ground. Quick volt meter test will let you know. Do you know where your wiring is tied in on the inside? Are you trying to determine just what the 2 wires are for, or where everything hooks up?


----------



## norskerebel (Oct 9, 2010)

I joined hoping to find some answers. We just had the same thing happen on our '02 Sunnybrook. A handful of black and white wires pulled from the panel that has the on/off switch for the slide. Where can we get a schematic??

thanks


----------

